# Ccpc question



## lauram2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just enrolled for the CCPC exam. I was wondering what other books could be utilized as the Optional Reference material? I want to make sure that I get what is going to give me the resources I need while studying and taking the test. Thank you!


----------



## alsmdl (Aug 24, 2012)

+

Your only allowed to take the Current CPT  ICD9 and HCPCS


----------



## twizzle (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ccpc*



alsmdl said:


> +
> 
> Your only allowed to take the Current CPT  ICD9 and HCPCS


Not true. You can take a reference of your choice along with 95 and 97 E&M guidelines.
I would check with AAPC exactly what references are allowed. I took a medical dictionary to my specialty exam. Certainly for the COSC exam you are allowed to take the coding companions for orthopedics but each specialty has its own allowed references.
As I say, check with AAPC. Nothing worse than not taking what you're allowed or taking something you're not allowed!
Good luck in passing your certification.


----------

